# falling pregnant month after finishing clomid?



## onewish

i was wondering and cant seem to find any threads on it if there is anyone or heard of anyone getting pregnant after having no luck on the clomid. 
i did 6months of clomid and this is my first month off so im wondering if miracals maybe do happen as we have been trying for 2 years now, 
i had a surprise eptopic with tube removed 3 years ago also.
maybe im just kidding myself but i just keep hoping that maybe the clomid give my ov's a kick start and it will all happen on there own now im off it.
i have been refared for ivf just waiting to get an appointment but i still hope 
thanks everybody
x x


----------



## Quaver

I don't know, but you never know.
Good luck!
:dust:


----------



## manchester1

heard tonnes of stories on here how people concieve naturally after fertility treatment!


----------



## dream2btrue

hey, same happened with me. I'm 32 weeks prego now. Its such an amazing feeling.

good luck


----------



## princess2406

Hi there, I would post this in the pregnancy club section as I found I got more replys there when I was asking about clomid. Good luck x


----------



## Dancingkaty1

hi didnt wana read and run.....i did conceive after 4th cycle of clomid....but have heard lots of stories where women fall pregnant the few mths after coming off clomid....think it still stays in ur body 4 a bit so im wishing u all the luck in the world....i also have only 1 tube, i hadan ovary and that tube removed when i was 2 days old. i have a 4 year old dd, conceived naturally! and now expecting twins after being on the clomid so dont give up hope hun xx


----------



## Rowan75

my mam did! A long time ago now - 25 years ago with my little sister - she took clomid for one month all of the tablets and then the next month took 2 tablets as the side effects were so bad and then the next month she got bfp after 10 years of TTC between me and my sister! :)


----------



## onewish

thank you everyone for your replys i feel loads better nice to have abit of hope keep ya going, i will also post this in the pregnancy section like you sed aswell see how many stories i get i love hearing them. x x


----------



## Toptack

I conceived naturally the month after finishing clomid  I took it for 3 months, had a lap and dye, took it for another 3 months and then the month after all that, along came my (first ever) bfp. It took 22 cycles trying in all, so don't give up just yet :hugs:


----------



## hopes fading

Toptack said:


> I conceived naturally the month after finishing clomid  I took it for 3 months, had a lap and dye, took it for another 3 months and then the month after all that, along came my (first ever) bfp. It took 22 cycles trying in all, so don't give up just yet :hugs:

Congratulations Toptack! I was on a thread with you ages ago and I wondered where you had gone. This is great news! X


----------



## onewish

Toptack said:


> I conceived naturally the month after finishing clomid  I took it for 3 months, had a lap and dye, took it for another 3 months and then the month after all that, along came my (first ever) bfp. It took 22 cycles trying in all, so don't give up just yet :hugs:

thats brillent news toptrack and i so hope i can do that aswell im not sure when im due on because on my clomid i had 28 day cycle so im not sure how long to wait for my next period or hopefully to test i was thinking wait for a 30day cycle which would mean i shud be due on friday so i mite test sat if i dont. x fingers crossed!


----------

